# Looking for help with a project. Can I use this forum to find someone to work with?



## Chris Hutchinson (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi,
I am working on a project right now that needs much better orchestral programming than I am currently capable of. If it's within the rules of this forum, I'd like to know if anyone on here has taken lessons / gives lessons while assisting with a project? I am a professional music teacher and I'm really interested in learning more about how to get libraries sounding more authentic.

The libraries I am working with on the project are Albion 1, Novo strings and Forzo brass. 

PS. not looking for handouts here. None of the good stuff is free when it comes to music 



Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 27, 2020)

Ah, teach a man to fish...

There are lots of tutorials on YouTube about virtual orchestral and improving the effectiveness - whether that means realism or something else - of sample libraries.

My own approach is to give a lot of thought about how instrumentalists would play the notes - or MIDI - in real life. Then I try to represent that accurately by drawing in automation curves. This method works for me because I have lots of experience playing in orchestras. There are many good reference tracks stored in my knowledge of the repertoire.

Others have different ways of working that make sense to them and their skillset/experience though.


----------



## Lea1229 (Sep 21, 2020)

Chris Hutchinson said:


> Hi,
> I am working on a project right now that needs much better orchestral programming than I am currently capable of. If it's within the rules of this forum, I'd like to know if anyone on here has taken lessons / gives lessons while assisting with a project? I am a professional music teacher and I'm really interested in learning more about how to get libraries sounding more authentic.
> 
> The libraries I am working with on the project are Albion 1, Novo strings and Forzo brass.
> ...



Beat Kaufman has a course, he's a member of this forum and might also give lessons. His company is Createc.


----------

